# Train engine explodes in WY



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Also known as catastrophic failure!









Train Explodes in Uinta County on Saturday | Cowboy State Daily


A Union Pacific train engine exploded over the weekend in Uinta County, but no further information has been released as to why.




cowboystatedaily.com


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Pretty certain the turbocharger decided to take the day off.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

MichaelE said:


> Pretty certain the turbocharger decided to take the day off.


Take the day off, or just "take off"? LOL


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Must have made a hell of a BOOM.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

As long as no one was hurt and as long as they had brought a change of pants with them it will be fine. LOL


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

IT HAS LEFT THE BUILDING!!!! Hahahahaha makes me wonder what it sounded like when that one let go. I’ve replaced turbos on Cummins engines and they just make a quick pop when they blow most of the time but I bet that made a little more noise than a Cummins


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm wondering if it was a runaway diesel, and the entire engine cut loose. I realize turbos spin way fast, but it's hard to imagine one doing that much damage.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That looks more like a few sticks of dynamite!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Think of schrapnel flying apart at close to supersonic speed in every direction.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

That's gonna take a little repair work!

Looks like either the turbocharger disintegrated at full power, or possibly something let go in the last cylinder or two on the engine, taking the turbocharger with it.

My guess is they'll scrap that one.

GE's were never much good in the time I worked with them, and I doubt they've improved that much through the years. If you want a good engine that will keep going... think "EMD"...


----------

